# Personalised Plates - Wots Yours and Y?



## AndrewandShirley

Love them or hate them a number of us have them.

Our friend has A1 MHF but he did not know of MHF!!

We have PIIBRO being our surname PILBRO,
HIIHNP = ALLAN P - Our Son

OK they are illegal and yes I have had a number of tickets but at least i am taxed, insured etc


----------



## Chausson

Hi

Mine is, J60 [birthday] RHM [initials] it was a surprise birthday gift from son.

Ron


----------



## framptoncottrell

DR 06 ROY........

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## CliveMott

My car G4ODM my ham callsign
Wifes car G6JDP her ham callsign (Janet Drives Perfectly)
Camper R4 MOT (Vans called Arthur!)

all legal

C.


----------



## 96706

P60 Dag

Guess what the first bit is? #-o 
Also maybe because Peter is 60 this year 8O :lol: 

DAG is part of his surname.


----------



## nickit

On my car N7K HM

spaced to look a bit like NIK HM :wink:

only visit MOT stations where the tester wears glasses!!


----------



## blondy

M/H, MH 07 DHC letters our initials.
Smart, ME 59 HER, I should have put HER first but it would'nt work.


----------



## richardjames

MH is 7 RMO, TOAD 8 RMO and wife's 7 MRO combined initials


----------



## neilmac

My name (sort of) and username.










Might be naff in some eyes - but I like it 8)


----------



## Tezmcd

My Car TEZ 9254 (stupidly cheap at £99 LOL)

My Wifes cars TM04 MCD (TM her initials MCD the first three letters of surname) again chaep at £199

A friend of mine got a great deal for £300 on P H04ARD - his name is Paul Howard!


----------



## peejay

Why?

Because we just fancied it.

Because it doesn't age the van like a standard plate.

Because It was going cheep on DVLA.

Because It sort of matches my Initials P7 (PJ) and because I luv my Hymer. 










Pete


----------



## mondo33

I wanted to have ...W4 NKR...but it's not available..wonder why !!!


----------



## dovtrams

S55 DMS, our initials. two sets of plates, one for MOT and the other for using. The using one is SSS DMS, fingers crossed, not been stopped yet!!

This number plate was brought to our attention many years ago by a company who said they could get it for the wonderful price of £500. I wrote back and thanked them after I bught it direct from DVLA for £200.

dave and sheena


----------



## Tezmcd

mondo33 said:


> I wanted to have ...W4 NKR...but it's not available..wonder why !!!


I seem to recall an episode of Topgear where Theo Profetisopolopdis bought that plate for Peter Jones!


----------



## LoueenCo

My car is L22EEN which was the nearest that I could find to my name


Loueen


----------



## MikeCo

And my car is YY52WHC which stands for absolutely nothing unless I change my name by deed poll to YY52WHC then it would be my name  

However our motorhome is FJ08LMM so the only part which means anything is the LMM which could stand for Loueen & Mikes Motorhome

Mike


----------



## GEOMAR

*personalsed plates*

Mine is GC 51 MHC GC is my initials 51 nothing and MHC is Mary's initials
GEOMAR (George & Mary )


----------



## Spooky_b329

dovtrams said:


> S55 DMS, our initials. two sets of plates, one for MOT and the other for using. The using one is SSS DMS, fingers crossed, not been stopped yet!!


Unbelieveable! Its one thing mucking about with the shape of letters etc, but changing them completely is not on. Sorry, but I hope you get caught. Silver BMW 3 series huh?


----------



## DJP

*DJP 10T*

*D J* is mine and wifes christian name initials* J* is also my middle name* P* is our surname initial. *10T* could be* LOT*
so 
*D* ennis and* J *une* P *xxx *l0T*

Clive if you want to sell in the future, (must be cheap :lol: ) G6JDP let me know 8)


----------



## dovtrams

Spooky_b329 said:


> dovtrams said:
> 
> 
> 
> S55 DMS, our initials. two sets of plates, one for MOT and the other for using. The using one is SSS DMS, fingers crossed, not been stopped yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelieveable! Its one thing mucking about with the shape of letters etc, but changing them completely is not on. Sorry, but I hope you get caught. Silver BMW 3 series huh?
Click to expand...

wot a wonderful friendly person you sound. go and get a life and dont bother with wot others do. wrong about the vehicle by the way!

dave


----------



## bigtwin

Motorhome is M1UR H (Surname is Muir)

Bike is T1 1GSM (initials are IGSM)

Car is N1UJR (tenuous I know) :lol: 

All cheap (enough) though!!


----------



## tonka

It's the nearest I could get.. Mr Tonks

ps,.. anybody want to buy this.. ???


----------



## mfa

The boss chose this one when we got our new MH......CO51 RGO and I must say it is a cos(i)y van!!!!!!

Happy Camping....


----------



## bigfoot

I'm looking for BOL1K go figure!!


----------



## Spooky_b329

Dovtrams, if its ok for you to drive round on false plates, is it ok for me to do it? You don't know me, if I crashed into you then drove off and you later found my plate was false, I don't think you'd be very happy. Especially if I'd seriously injured someone.


----------



## DJP

> Unbelieveable! Its one thing mucking about with the shape of letters etc, but changing them completely is not on.


What is easier to remember then in case of emergency

MON 38O X

OR

MONEBOX

WH O5 AYS

OR

WHO SAYS?

SIMPLES
As long as the digits are not so distorted to make them unreadable or obscene, I can't see a problem!


----------



## Spooky_b329

Exactly DJP, thats my opinion also. But its another matter changing the digits completely as Dovtrams has admitted.

Edit: Apologies everyone for disrupting the thread, but I don't think the above issue can be ignored


----------



## CliffyP

A4 JRK on a car I bought, On the little C3 ( anyone gor those initials it can be sold), C!!FOD (cliffod or clifford) On the Audi. P4P XX on Starblazer. C20 GTE on me Manta GTE, H97 JFC on the old Suzuki Jeep and cant emember the plate on my Moggie 1000 something like 67 JMH ( stored and cant remember but will dig out and post later) 
Plus one or two on retention.
A bit car daft thats me.


----------



## GerryD

Val's car is A2VOC, a 40th birthday pressie. Couldn't get initials as middle intial is I, which is an Irish plate.
Bought it before the numpties ever thought about changing letters or spacing to look clever.
Personally I think that anyone who alters letters, font or spacing to look clever should be prosecuted.
If you drive a vehicle with altered plates, just imagine if someone you care about were seriously injured in a crash and the car could not be immediately traced because the plate could not be recognised.
Gerry


----------



## Spooky_b329

Edited. Don't want to wind anyone up...I've said my bit.


----------



## citroennut

HIL 2419 on car and HIL 2520 on MH


----------



## Imbiber

Look out for S444XON on our M/H

If you see S4XON on a car...beware my mothers driving!


----------



## seakay

I've got D2 EUX on my Hymer which combines my favourite number and and favourite language/country to visit. The French seem to like it too!

Also got BL04 TER on retention which I bought for fun but so far haven't had the courage to actually put it on anything I drive..


----------



## greenasthegrass

Mid life crisis I bought W33NAY for Hymer cos it was small and we had Weiner dogs on Neenar it looks stupid but its gotta stay on to satisfy me mid-life crisis - Drew thinks its pretentious.

Aw now DABS knows who winds him up!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Happyrunner

Hi
we,ev got AC05YRV ( A C05Y RV ) on the Motorhome

Mike


----------



## Redbeard

*PERSONALISED NUMBER PLATES*

J T0RPEY J 7ORPY ELDDIS 140

S T0RPEY S 7ORPE TOYOTA MR2

SMALL THINGS AMUSE SMALL MINDS


----------



## loddy

A11 LOD

A.L.Loddington

£28 22 years ago


----------



## Zozzer

Any vehicle displaying number plates that do not conform to the regulations, SHOULD BE CRUSHED.

I hate the dammed things. Even the van on the Auto Glass advert is displaying illegal numberplates because the letter spacing is wrong. 

Has no one any respect for the laws in this country.


----------



## rayc

checking through plates for sale today I see that *N1 MHF* is for sale for £960 with a further reduction of 30%.

I did toy with the idea of buying it and when Nucs saw it he would want it so badly he would buy it from me for at least 100% profit. I decided against it, him being an astute business man and all that, I would propably make a loss


----------



## rayc

Zozzer said:


> Has no one any respect for the laws in this country.


Not most of the ones introduced since 1997


----------



## peaky

had a smart car when i lived in England....... reg was Y 2 SML totally legal.


----------



## gaspode

rayc said:


> checking through plates for sale today I see that *N1 MHF* is for sale for £960 with a further reduction of 30%.
> 
> I did toy with the idea of buying it and when Nucs saw it he would want it so badly he would buy it from me for at least 100% profit. I decided against it, him being an astute business man and all that, I would propably make a loss


He could buy THIS ONE but he'd want to put the subs up. :roll:


----------



## greenasthegrass

I don't know how you get them made up to be illegal when I got mine they said that they would only do the spacing legally not that I asked cos I agree it should be legally spaced.

Greeny 8)


----------



## pneumatician

*Van REg*

Ours is S11 VRL which if you imagine the 1's are L's are both mine and Vals initials.

Did it when we owned 5 vehicles and one day walking away from the van in a town centre I suddenly had a senior moment and couldn't remember the reg. Had to walk back to the Van and write it down. Embarrasing if it was pinched.

Steve


----------



## kezbea

On mine its 878 KLG bought for me by the grandchildren and it says kind loving grandad. 
Dave


----------



## G2EWS

Told this story a few times!

On my Land Rover:

*C 6REW *which is of course C GREW

Originally offered to me by a registration company for I think it was £5,000! I think I then paid DVLA £500 for it! Bit of a mark up.

On Claire's BMW:

*C 5REW* which is of course C GREW

Found this when trying to buy a registration for Claire. I went through all the numbers and the closest I could get to a G as I already owned the 6 was a 5. I bought it and then realised it was next to the 6! Doh!

On the RV, you guessed it:

*G2EWS* which is of course GREWS

All spaced correctly I hasten to add! I enjoyed having them spaced incorrectly for a while and got stopped a few times. Now I get pleasure in knowing what they mean and it does not matter what other people think.

The rules for what registrations would be released changed when this could have come on the market:

PEN 1S

DVLA realised and decided to not issue some. They then decided there might be a market for them and started to save them up. And the rest as they say is history!

Best regards

Chris


----------



## Jezport

I have JEZ2500 on my car


----------



## bigbazza

BAZ 31** on my car.
MAZ 49** on wifes car.
**O4 MMM on M/H (wifes initials.


----------



## HarleyDave

OU06 AWA

Came with the van and since I'm Scottish I choose to interpret/translate it as 

Oh You! 06 (go)Away

My Harley is B42 HAM - this was allocated to the bike when re-registered in UK

Harleys are known as Hogs = Pigs = Ham

Works for me with no dodgy spacing - and I do agree some are naff in the extreme (get a life)

I knew a guy at work who had H1 JKL and B1 LBO

I believe Jimmy Tarbuck has COM 1C

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davidandgwen

The one I loved was seen at Winchcombe last year: F4 FUN.

Now that's what it's all about!


----------



## oddball135

On the motorhome is N44 MAY, got it for my wife on here 44th birthday, back in 1995, not giving her age away.
On my Jag is N1 GGD.


----------



## statenisland

*Personalised Plates*

Good morning,
If anybody is interested, I have a couple of plates on retention.

J111 AWD- for a lady driver of a 4 wheel drive vehicle.

T44 XES - for a taxi driver or tax inspector.

Brian


----------



## Rapide561

*Private plate*

Hi

I don't have a cherished plate as the one I want, my ititials and two numbers is a five figure sum. I personally don't like the "choose a letter, number and letters" type, as I prefer the non dating type.

Also, those that are tampered with to make them look like something they are not, well, enough said. Bring out the officer of the law in my opinion.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561

*Plates*



Zozzer said:


> Any vehicle displaying number plates that do not conform to the regulations, SHOULD BE CRUSHED.
> 
> I hate the dammed things. Even the van on the Auto Glass advert is displaying illegal numberplates because the letter spacing is wrong.
> 
> Has no one any respect for the laws in this country.


Agreed!

I often see plates where the owners are trying to say something, for example

RU33ELL might suggest Russell

but I would say to the owner, in Tesco car park as you do, "Ah hello, you must be RUBBLE LOL

I will get bopped one day. I just can't help it though.

Many coach operators have cherished plates and a few I recall were

A8TRA - Astra Travel

S6TRA - on a SETRA coach

H8OVA - on a Bova coach.

Have a good day, I shall get my tin hat.

Russell


----------



## Springerjoe

B4 JJC Joe and Janis (Carty) Car
E3 JJC Wifes Harley Davidson
E4 JJC My Harley Davidson
B4 KFC Karen Fiona (Daughters Car)
S5 MLC Maria Lynne (Daughters Car)
Sad! I know but it takes all kinds. Whatever turns you on i suppose.
None for the M/Home yet but ? who knows.

Springerjoe


----------



## JohnH

Our motorhome is M6 JVH
A retirement present as I had spent the last 20 years as a software engineer travelling the length of the named motorway plus my three initials. It still makes me smile every time I travel on the M6.
John


----------



## pete4x4

This thread is a good source of current number plates, ripe for cloning, Thank you very much  
This thread appears on Google. Don't be so trusting!!
I'll now get my hat!


----------



## DJP

> This thread is a good source of current number plates, ripe for cloning, Thank you very much
> This thread appears on Google. Don't be so trusting!!


I had not thought about that. I had better take the plates off the van parked outside before anyone sees them. Best not use the van either in fear of being prosecuted for not displaying number plates. :twisted:


----------



## talogon

B5 BFF on the motorhome, it was a present from my wife when I bought my Alfa. I sold the Alfa to buy The van so swapped it over. It is my favourite number and my initials.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

We have 
A15 DTP on merc slk
A16 DTP on Scudo van
H15 DTP on motorhome.

The first two cost £89 from dvla many reays ago
The latter £199 a few years ago.


Lady p also has MX 57 EOS on Clio
Son in law was a motorcross rider no 57. So if anyone out there has a mx rider no 57 or volkswagon EOS theis number can be sold.
I have a honda motorbike with a VW registration Both of these came with the vehicles

Dave p


----------



## loddy

Zozzer said:


> Any vehicle displaying number plates that do not conform to the regulations, SHOULD BE CRUSHED.
> 
> I hate the dammed things. Even the van on the Auto Glass advert is displaying illegal numberplates because the letter spacing is wrong.
> 
> Has no one any respect for the laws in this country.


 Don't worry I have failed loads in my 30 years of MOT ( especially in the last couple) testing.

The best one I ever saw was PEN 15

Loddy


----------



## asprn

The number on my RV puts lots of smiles on faces, but I ain't disclosing it here.  I agree with the security point raised earlier.

I do have A5PRN on retention though.  

Dougie.


----------



## bigbazza

I see " FAL 1C" regularly, must say he looks a bit of a di**.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

pete4x4
I don`t need to look on this site to clone number plates.
I`ll just walk down the road and into moto services car park

Dave p :wink:


----------



## Vennwood

The best number plate I ever saw was on an old mini a few years ago

ANY 1


----------



## paulmold

I don't have a personal plate myself so I hope this isn't too off-track.

I used to work for a famous frozen food retailer. My area managers name was Taggart and he bought H1 TAG. Then he heard that TAG 5 (tag's) was to be auctioned by DVLA and mentioned it to the chairman. At the same auction 1 CE was to be sold and rumour has it that he gave the area manager a blank cheque to buy 1 CE. At the auction Chris Ewbank, the boxer, also wanted 1 CE and the bidding was furious, eventually going to the frozen food company for £25,000. Later they also bought 1 CED.


----------



## nickkdx

M/H is A13 NMP(our initials)
Wifes car K18 ALP(her initials)
We got the oldest we could get for sensible money.


----------



## hero

*number plates*

cancelled message


----------



## Toddles

Hi
I have P1 CAL on retention if anyone is interested in buying this plate


----------



## trevd01

Take your pick, neither of them is the real number :twisted:


----------



## bigtwin

Eh?


----------



## bigtwin

Eh?


----------



## Dopfer

Hi

MAN 3157 on Corsa
3157 MAN or Zafira
3157 MN or Triumph Thunderbird
MN 3157 on Motorhome

Wifes Birthdate 3/1/57


----------



## trevd01

bigtwin said:


> Eh?





bigtwin said:


> Eh?


twin posting... :lol:

When we had our previous van a Bongo, it was custom and practice on the Bongo Fury forum to hide numberplates, because so many Bongos were being stolen, and people had a theory publishing you numberplate was inviting a thief to come round to your house and steal your van. Altough I never subscribed to that theory (anyone could make a note of your number in a public place) , I got got clever with photoshop just for fun, with these photos. Another similar fear is expressed in a post on this thread.



pete4x4 said:


> This thread is a good source of current number plates, ripe for cloning, Thank you very much
> This thread appears on Google. Don't be so trusting!!
> I'll now get my hat!


The real number on my murvi is a bog standard one, but can anyone explain why it would be issued in Reading, when Murvi are in Devon?


----------



## bigtwin

trevd01 said:


> bigtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> twin posting... :lol:
> 
> When we had our previous van a Bongo, it was custom and practice on the Bongo Fury forum to hide numberplates, because so many Bongos were being stolen, and people had a theory publishing you numberplate was inviting a thief to come round to your house and steal your van. Altough I never subscribed to that theory (anyone could make a note of your number in a public place) , I got got clever with photoshop just for fun, with these photos. Another similar fear is expressed in a post on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> pete4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is a good source of current number plates, ripe for cloning, Thank you very much
> This thread appears on Google. Don't be so trusting!!
> I'll now get my hat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real number on my murvi is a bog standard one, but can anyone explain why it would be issued in Reading, when Murvi are in Devon?
Click to expand...

All clear now


----------



## KARTMAN

899 VMH on the Volvo V70, doesn`t mean anything or relate to anything of me or mine, came with a 740 est I bought 10 yrs ago and kept it, nice and simple and a certain exclusivity, not like chavvy made up names which I too dislike.
A9 FFB on the motorhome which is a Tabbert 585 FFB, which in itself is exclusive as its the only one in the country


----------



## bikemad99

I did not realise how many TO 55 ERS there were on this forum. :lol:

Reg.


----------



## Bruno

We have had the same reg number since 1962 it is three letters and a single number purchased on a 1956 Morris 1000 traveller then transferred to each vehicle we have owned it has no particular meaning to us just easy to remember.
Ray


----------



## Yeti

X30 TAY on M/H
X31 TAY on Smart toad
V30 TAY on Wifes Merc

Family name of Taylor


----------



## PFH

J18 TAf.
Cos we are Welsh.


----------



## thegreatpan

X999 and then the first three letters of my surname, why X999? @cause of now retired after 33 years in the Fire Service.


----------



## dpal3

I Have 
M6 DKP on motor home
M16 DKP on car
M6 WDP on wife car
V31 HOG on my bike


----------



## TR5

A7 MAF - On Merc car. (MAF is my initials) and originally used on a 7 series BMW

A8 MAF - on motorhome, originally on a Mercedes 308 van.

K9 ESF - On my daughter's van. She is a dog groomer (K9) and her initials ESF.


----------



## Jented

Hi 
The next numbers are..60. The wife says i cannot have..........AS60 TED..... She says some people might read it as ASBO TED.......As if!
Edward!


----------



## Delores

We don't have personalised plates - we're not loaded and there's other things way higher on the priorities list! 

A couple of favourites I've seen on my travels though: H15 EWE on a farm truck and DEC25 on a scooter - presumably a pressie....?


----------



## jax

I bought our number plate for Keith 60th birthday and had it put on new motorhome when we went to pick it up, Keith was completely unware about it.
K60EEF
JAX


----------



## Rapide561

*Plates*

I had another of my silly moments the other day in Tesco carpark.

I forget the letters of the number plate, but it was an attempt to spell Kate P something. I thought it looked like more like it said cat pee!

Russell


----------



## Nauplia

Live and let live is what I say. If people want vanity plates then so be it.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/lol.gif


----------



## SueandRoger

I have:

RI ERD on the BMW. My initials are ERD but I have always been known by my second name.

R2 ERD on the TOAD (POLO)

SI ERD on the Hymer because My wife Sue wanted a mention.


----------



## tude

*plates*

hi my last name is tudor so when i saw this on a dvla site i bought it
T100DOR and its legal thanks tude


----------



## cypsygal

On our 4 x 4 , but maybe transferred to our newly aquired m/home
B5 BUR - Bryan Sydney Burr - cheap as you can purchase from dvla, seemed a shame not to!


----------



## camallison

I was passed today just outside Cirencester by Lawrence Llewelyn‐Bowen, and he was driving A15 NOB ....... spaced out as A1 SNOB


----------



## teemyob

*Privates*

I once bought a Mercedes S Class, the car looked the business and it had a very short private plate when I bought it (My Initials too!).

Could not wait to get the plate off it, too many stares and attention.

So, I did try to buy this to put on my BMW M3 to sell on

FA51BMW

The DVLA website said not released but soon was and Auctioned off.

Wonder who has it and what it went for?

I know of a few private plates that would be apt for some people near me, they are not available mind, like.

T W 4 T

TM


----------



## timbop37

I have L800 VFR on my Honda VFR800


----------



## 1302

Zozzer said:


> Any vehicle displaying number plates that do not conform to the regulations, SHOULD BE CRUSHED.
> 
> I hate the dammed things. Even the van on the Auto Glass advert is displaying illegal numberplates because the letter spacing is wrong.
> 
> Has no one any respect for the laws in this country.


Ha ha ha...

are you having fun?

No.

Thought not


----------



## SaddleTramp

mondo33 said:


> I wanted to have ...W4 NKR...but it's not available..wonder why !!!


I Tried for R50 LES, They refused said it was lewd, Yet they let TV programmes F and blind.


----------



## 1302

We have:

HIG 1302 on the motorhome - I am a big VW fan from way back and my yfirst VW Beetle was/is a 1302 (I still have it)

L 8ULB on my Porsche 996 (I am a lighting engineer)










V33DUB on the wifes 2000 Beetle









J99 DUB on my sons Golf cabriolet

K66 DUB on my daughters Lupo

VO 1972 on my 1302

VO I303 9 on our 1303 cabriolet

P900 BUG on retention

GL08ULB on retention

we like number plates


----------



## JockandRita

J99Dub said:


> L 8ULB on my Porsche 996 (I am a lighting engineer)


Hi Dub,

You could at least have washed the front end of the Porsche, before taking the snap. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock. :wink:


----------



## 1302

JockandRita said:


> J99Dub said:
> 
> 
> 
> L 8ULB on my Porsche 996 (I am a lighting engineer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dub,
> 
> You could at least have washed the front end of the Porsche, before taking the snap. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jock. :wink:
Click to expand...

Twas the only picture I had on my laptop  That was taken on arriving in Edinburgh from a 240 mile drive from home number one


----------



## clianthus

Hi

I think Nukeadmin should buy this plate currently for sale at DVLA  

http://dvlaregistrations.direct.gov...rs=55&letter1=M&letter2=H&letter3=F&x=65&y=12

Or perhaps if I buy it I'll get promoted :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza

clianthus said:


> Hi
> 
> I think Nukeadmin should buy this plate currently for sale at DVLA
> 
> http://dvlaregistrations.direct.gov...rs=55&letter1=M&letter2=H&letter3=F&x=65&y=12
> 
> Or perhaps if I buy it I'll get promoted :lol: :lol:


Nice one 

Plus a prize for 100th post


----------



## Phillip

On motorhome - T11 BED.

Why? coz it was on there when I bought the MH and no one has yet said they want to buy it  

(It's for sale at a ridiculous price on several cherished number web sites, but yours for the transfer costs plus a bit for my pocket if you want it  )


Phill.


----------



## ytank

well my camper is y7ank and my car is s2 7ank yes and i go by tank lol


----------



## tony50

mine was AA--CVA . My initials and then my wif'es,(left out Numbers as now sold vehicle).


----------



## j50jwr

Guess what mine is


John


----------



## bowlty

hi
on the car b3wlt
name bowlt


----------



## tonyblake

Hi, ours is

EX 51 SSS

It's on our Exsis which is a 55 plate but to dodgy to have it altered to EXSIS 55

At least the Exsis owners recognise it and a few others. Bit of daftness really but at £200 inclusive, who can argue!


----------



## swallow

Hi mine is M30 JRC jrc being our initials naturaly the wife's initial is first the m30 the bit, number plate was bought when we had been married for 30 years (now 40) but still like the plate. Must admit to being tempted into putting a piece of black tape on the 
30 so plate would read MB0 JRC don't know what mr plod would make of it.

Regrds Swallow


----------



## cunny

Motorhome AC5826 my initials (plate found on e bay)
My Car K15 LAC 
Wifes Car Y80 LYN 
Daughters car E15 LOU (Louise)


----------



## clemmo

P6 YYY...On motorbike

P66 YYY...On Freelander

P666 YYY..on retention...maybe coming to m/h

why why why?......


----------



## Invicta

P999PRY

P for Peggy

999 driven by Paramedic son-in-law and my late husband was a police officer.

PRY my surname is Pryer

Does help me to remember when asked for it unlike the car that I ALWAYS have to go and check the number.


----------



## bonnieboo

I hope you have not given scammers your registration plate numbers and some of the vehicles they are on!!!

Thats the J.P coming out in me

Jakki


----------



## tattytony

My son calls me the old Git  so G17 and my initials are TMC well thats the one on my car and still looking for one for the MH


----------



## Invicta

bonnieboo said:


> I hope you have not given scammers your registration plate numbers and some of the vehicles they are on!!!
> 
> Thats the J.P coming out in me
> 
> Jakki


Got me worried here Jakki. Can you explain exactly what problems there could be if vehicles and registration numbers can be identified from this thread?


----------



## teemyob

*worry*



Invicta said:


> bonnieboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have not given scammers your registration plate numbers and some of the vehicles they are on!!!
> 
> Thats the J.P coming out in me
> 
> Jakki
> 
> 
> 
> Got me worried here Jakki. Can you explain exactly what problems there could be if vehicles and registration numbers can be identified from this thread?
Click to expand...

DO04NT WUEERY TH3Y C4N G3T TH15 1NFO OFF YOII3 VE11KLE WH3N TH3Y SE4 Y3W PA51NG

™


----------



## tattytony

:lol: :lol: :lol: LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Invicta

*Re: worry*



teemyob said:


> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonnieboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have not given scammers your registration plate numbers and some of the vehicles they are on!!!
> 
> Thats the J.P coming out in me
> 
> Jakki
> 
> 
> 
> Got me worried here Jakki. Can you explain exactly what problems there could be if vehicles and registration numbers can be identified from this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DO04NT WUEERY TH3Y C4N G3T TH15 1NFO OFF YOII3 VE11KLE WH3N TH3Y SE4 Y3W PA51NG
> 
> ™
Click to expand...

Brill, that's put my mind at rest!!!!!!


----------



## HarleyBiker

CO51 NAP - another bargain from DVLA!

John.


----------



## teemyob

*Bargain*



HarleyBiker said:


> CO51 NAP - another bargain from DVLA!
> 
> John.


£250 !

Jeepers, what do you call expensive?

™


----------



## HarleyBiker

Not for sale I'm afraid Teemyob....... Oh I see you think that's what I paid? No sorry, I bought it nearly five years ago for a lot less than that!!


----------



## Barbar

N3XXO on our Nexxo. 
:lol: 
Bought it without telling hubby, but he's forgiven me now!


----------



## armo

*number plates*

mine is 18 JTA julie +tony armstrong


----------



## CliffyP

*A4 JRK*

Got the plate A4 JRK not needed anymore and came with a vehicle I bought. Had it Valued at £855 by National Numbers, so said fine sell it, took a look today and they are asking £1,334 (nowt wrong with them is there) :wink:


----------



## 1302

*Re: A4 JRK*



CliffyP said:


> Got the plate A4 JRK not needed anymore and came with a vehicle I bought. Had it Valued at £855 by National Numbers, so said fine sell it, took a look today and they are asking £1,334 (nowt wrong with them is there) :wink:


Thats why it wont sell = they want a 'too greedy' price 

Stick it on ebay 

Whilst surfing about I found two of my numbers (which I have owned a while now - one of the several years) for sale at way above what I gave for them


----------

